# Oh is going to kill me



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I just did a naughty thing, there cwas this huge (10cm bigger than Hamster Heaven) cage on ebay and erm well I kinda bought it for Xander, the thing is with postage it cost £55 and he will notice that much going out of the bank account and also now this is where I might have messed up but Xander is supposed to be a foster hamster who I am officially keeping for someone else, so how do I explain the huge new cage that I have just bought for someone else's hamster. Also where the hell am I gonna put a 90cm cage? So go on Srhdufe lie me a way out of this one lol. This is it and apparently it is called a Fop Cricetto Ted (I think).


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Well I just did a naughty thing, there cwas this huge (10cm bigger than Hamster Heaven) cage on ebay and erm well I kinda bought it for Xander, the thing is with postage it cost £55 and he will notice that much going out of the bank account and also now this is where I might have messed up but Xander is supposed to be a foster hamster who I am officially keeping for someone else, so how do I explain the huge new cage that I have just bought for someone else's hamster. Also where the hell am I gonna put a 90cm cage? So go on Srhdufe lie me a way out of this one lol. This is it and apparently it is called a Fop Cricetto Ted (I think).


Lmao... It looks sooooo cool 
I'll have to think of something for you.. ut: :lol::lol:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Well I just did a naughty thing, there cwas this huge (10cm bigger than Hamster Heaven) cage on ebay and erm well I kinda bought it for Xander, the thing is with postage it cost £55 and he will notice that much going out of the bank account and also now this is where I might have messed up but Xander is supposed to be a foster hamster who I am officially keeping for someone else, so how do I explain the huge new cage that I have just bought for someone else's hamster. Also where the hell am I gonna put a 90cm cage? So go on Srhdufe lie me a way out of this one lol. This is it and apparently it is called a Fop Cricetto Ted (I think).


Oh no, Naughty Naughty! Your in big Doo Doo! :001_tt2: Looks nice though.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Do you think its time that "Sandra" is critically ill, in hospital with the swine flu she caught from her mother?

She could be on her death bed and has asked you to keep him??? You think his cage is too small for him and thought of that lovely big cage for the poor poor ham


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Lmao... It looks sooooo cool
> I'll have to think of something for you.. ut: :lol::lol:


Its an addiction, I can't help myself, I find myself walking into the adoption bit at [email protected] (can't stop myself), then I adopt a hamster, then I put it in a perfectly adequate cage, then I look at the other three enormous cages, then I talk myself into thinking that the new hamster is unhappy in his cage so he too needs an enormous cage looking at his sisters big cages, and the rest is history. Damn you Ebay


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I have officially banned you from [email protected] *and* ebay!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

buy your own hamster when the foster goes


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

sahunk said:


> Oh no, Naughty Naughty! Your in big Doo Doo! :001_tt2: Looks nice though.


Your not meant to enjoy a fellow pf members suffering and torment lol.



srhdufe said:


> Do you think its time that "Sandra" is critically ill, in hospital with the swine flu she caught from her mother?
> 
> She could be on her death bed and has asked you to keep him??? You think his cage is too small for him and thought of that lovely big cage for the poor poor ham


I think I will have to go against the habit of my married life and come clean to him:blushing:, I think he suspects anyway since he asked my daughter how many flippin rodents do we have now and when she said "12, oops I mean 11" he said "yeah right, course we do".


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Cassies-mum said:


> buy your own hamster when the foster goes


There's a big prob with that...
He's a "pretend" foster..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I think I will have to go against the habit of my married life and come clean to him:blushing:, I think he suspects anyway since he asked my daughter how many flippin rodents do we have now and when she said "12, oops I mean 11" he said "yeah right, course we do".


:lol::lol::lol::lol: Good luck with that :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Cassies-mum said:


> buy your own hamster when the foster goes


It was a little white/dirty great black lie, the hamster was never a foster and the person who wanted him was a figment of my/Srhudfe's imagination (very naughty forum members.:blushing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> It was a little white/dirty great black lie, the hamster was never a foster and the person who wanted him was a figment of my/Srhudfe's imagination (very naughty forum members.:blushing:


Me??? Naughty????


----------



## Bryzak (Jul 21, 2009)

If you get away with it please tell me how you do it...... lol

i have two rats at the mo, but would love another one (just saw a cute little one in the pet shop)....... if I were ever to get one I think I would be living alone with my rats as my GF would walk out......lol

just to clear up is it a foster hamster or is it a foster:wink5: hamster:wink5: (you posted while i was typing lol)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Bryzak said:


> If you get away with it please tell me how you do it...... lol
> 
> i have two rats at the mo, but would love another one (just saw a cute little one in the pet shop)....... if I were ever to get one I think I would be living alone with my rats as my GF would walk out......lol
> 
> just to clear up is it a foster hamster or is it a foster:wink5: hamster:wink5:


He's a very fake foster


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

just say the person phoned to say they dont want him/her back

so you bought a permanent cage


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Bryzak said:


> If you get away with it please tell me how you do it...... lol
> 
> i have two rats at the mo, but would love another one (just saw a cute little one in the pet shop)....... if I were ever to get one I think I would be living alone with my rats as my GF would walk out......lol
> 
> just to clear up is it a foster hamster or is it a foster:wink5: hamster:wink5:


Its simple you
1. Get the rat.
2. Panick.
3. Get Srhdufe to make up a new owner who can't take the rat just yet:wink5: and Srhdufe will even send emails to that effect.
4. Hope like mad that gf falls in love with new rat.

and to clear up it was deffinately a foster:wink5: hamster:wink5:, he is going nowhere.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Cassies-mum said:


> just say the person phoned to say they dont want him/her back
> 
> so you bought a permanent cage


haha she cant... they asked her to rescue the ham from [email protected] as they were going to put him to sleep..
Now she has swine flu and is going to die tomorrow  
Poor sandra :lol::lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Its simple you
> 1. Get the rat.
> 2. Panick.
> 3. Get Srhdufe to make up a new owner who can't take the rat just yet:wink5: and Srhdufe will even send emails to that effect.
> ...


lmao..

He's not going anywhere until i pinch him that is


----------



## Bryzak (Jul 21, 2009)

is that panick or pack bags lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> lmao..
> 
> He's not going anywhere until i pinch him that is


I wish you luck,he's terrified of everyone else then when he hears my voice he runs to the door of the cage and has started climbing out onto my hand, he runs and hides growling as he goes if anyone else says his name. Do you think he knows the trouble he is causing?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Bryzak said:


> is that panick or pack bags lol


lol... I'm sure she'll fall in love with him/her


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

I KNOW

when he says where did the cage come from

you say

"what new cage? hes always been in that?"


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I wish you luck,he's terrified of everyone else then when he hears my voice he runs to the door of the cage and has started climbing out onto my hand, he runs and hides growling as he goes if anyone else says his name. Do you think he knows the trouble he is causing?


haha probably 



Cassies-mum said:


> I KNOW
> 
> when he says where did the cage come from
> 
> ...


lmao  She has him in a cambridge i think which is a good enough cage already...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

What are you going to do with his spare cage btw???
Fill it??? 
You can have one of my babies for it if you like


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> What are you going to do with his spare cage btw???
> Fill it???
> You can have one of my babies for it if you like


haha srhdufe you are such a bad influence to TDM !!!

you should not be saying things like that to addicts like us

btw can i have 2 of the babies  hehe


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

me a bad influence????! :blush2:
No way!... It's tdm thats the bad influence 

Yes you can have some babies... i still dont know how many there are yet but i'm almost positive that misty is preggers


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I am not listening to all this baby hamster talk *puts fingers in ears,then realises she can't type*. I had two spare Cambridges and they were supposed to be in case Spike and her babys started fighting but then I went and filled one. I really am going to have to stop it now though, oh is home now and doesn't look amused now that he has seen the emails (oops).


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

omg... which email did he see???


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> omg... which email did he see???


The one from Ebay saying you won this item and the one from the seller saying the postage was an extra £19, he just looked at me and said, "I hope your gonna pay for this", but actually he didn't say anything about Xander not being ours so thats a good thing isn't it.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> The one from Ebay saying you won this item and the one from the seller saying the postage was an extra £19, he just looked at me and said, "I hope your gonna pay for this", but actually he didn't say anything about Xander not being ours so thats a good thing isn't it.


An extra £19???!! omg hmy: Where's it coming from? CHINA???? hmy:

Well thats a good thing


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> An extra £19???!! omg hmy: Where's it coming from? CHINA???? hmy:
> 
> Well thats a good thing


Ha ha, is Essex in China, my geography is terrible:001_tt2:, It really is huge though so I can imagine it will cost quite a bit, just hope it arrives in one piece now cos that wouldn't go down well with my beloved oh.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

this is what i do  put all ebay mess in sent he never thinks of lookin in there just think its only a white lie youve saved that poor deff hampsters life white lie again the person bought you the cage as gratitude for keeping said hampster as decided they carnt poss look after it hows that xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I dont think they are allowed to do that though really... If you bought the item and on the listing it stated the postage price then thats what price you pay, they cant suddenly change their mind about the price... it's against the rules! 
If you dont agree with it then get in touch with ebay... i would!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks like a nice cage 

Poor Sandra though! 

It does seem a bit strange that they've suddenly changed the postage... maybe the bid was not as high as they wanted it to be so they want more money?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Looks like a nice cage
> 
> Poor Sandra though!
> 
> It does seem a bit strange that they've suddenly changed the postage... maybe the bid was not as high as they wanted it to be so they want more money?


No, ive confused everyone (nothing new there then), there was a buy it now price of £35 which I paid but that was collection only then I paid £19 for the postage, but she had to find that out for me afterwards. To be honest its about what I paid for my Hamster Heaven cos I wanted it on 48hr postage (don't do waiting) so I don't think shes making on the postage.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Poor Sandra though!


Yes its very sad, :crying:, oh well life goes on (not for Sandra though)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> No, ive confused everyone (nothing new there then), there was a buy it now price of £35 which I paid but that was collection only then I paid £19 for the postage, but she had to find that out for me afterwards. To be honest its about what I paid for my Hamster Heaven cos I wanted it on 48hr postage (don't do waiting) so I don't think shes making on the postage.


ut: ut:
lol i dont like waiting either..
When do you think it'll arrive?



thedogsmother said:


> Yes its very sad, :crying:, oh well life goes on (not for Sandra though)


lmao!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> ut: ut:
> lol i dont like waiting either..
> When do you think it'll arrive?
> 
> lmao!


Well I paid for it several hours ago and its still not here, I might complain to ebay.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:lol::lol:

Hope you get it by the weekend...
Then you can go in [email protected] for me on sat and adopt another baby or two to go in the cambridge(s)... Then i'll die too :lol::lol:

Not helping??? :blushing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Actuallu if i die then i cant lie for you... or anyone else


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Actuallu if i die then i cant lie for you... or anyone else


Nooooo you can't go anywhere, how can we set up Pet Forum Fibbers without you.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I hate waiting for parcels... I want Sausage's toy to arrive that I ordered last Friday!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Nothing to do with your cage but i want these..

2 bunnys 4 months old and outdoor cage £20 pudsey Leeds pets for sale adoption cats dogs birds

Poor little things... How *tiny* is that hutch!!!?!! hmy: :cursing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:001_wub: Cute Pug Puppies for a good home leeds Leeds pets for sale adoption cats dogs birds :001_wub:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's a really cool looking cage, and it must be HUGE! We need to see photos when you get it


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

is sandra dead yet??? tell him sandra gave you the money to get it for her but you had to use your account 

i nearly bought a chinese hammie it was tiny and white ( im sure to young to be sold anyway )


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Nothing to do with your cage but i want these..
> 
> 2 bunnys 4 months old and outdoor cage £20 pudsey Leeds pets for sale adoption cats dogs birds
> 
> Poor little things... How *tiny* is that hutch!!!?!! hmy: :cursing:


Male and Female living together in one hutch, they could be breeding like err now what is that phrase.



happysaz133 said:


> That's a really cool looking cage, and it must be HUGE! We need to see photos when you get it


I can just about fit it in the lounge if I get rid of one of the sofas and the tv lol, I might do another show us your cages thread when I get it, cos I love looking at what other people have done with their cages as well.


alyssa_liss said:


> is sandra dead yet??? tell him sandra gave you the money to get it for her but you had to use your account
> 
> i nearly bought a chinese hammie it was tiny and white ( im sure to young to be sold anyway )


Poor poor Sandra, she is hanging on by a thread, actually she might just survive as it looks like we might not need to kill her after all. Big soft oh seems to be ok about it all, and hasn't asked where its going to go or why Xander is staying, I knew there was a reason I married him.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Poor poor Sandra, she is hanging on by a thread, actually she might just survive as it looks like we might not need to kill her after all. Big soft oh seems to be ok about it all, and hasn't asked where its going to go or why Xander is staying, I knew there was a reason I married him.


I'm sure sandra will be glad about that :lol:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I can just about fit it in the lounge if I get rid of one of the sofas and the tv lol, I might do another show us your cages thread when I get it, cos I love looking at what other people have done with their cages as well.


Me too, especially what toys they have as I still need to build up Sausage's collection


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

OHHHH 
tdm!!

naughty shame on you !!

ITs such a good cage !!


OMG i saw a pair of gerbils in the adoption bit >.< i want them ?!! they are sooo cute! 

im getting them lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> OHHHH
> tdm!!
> 
> naughty shame on you !!
> ...


:lol::lol: you sound likt tdm :lol::lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :lol::lol: you sound likt tdm :lol::lol:


Who do you think is to blame for my addiction.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Who do you think is to blame for my addiction.


Zoe and ULLAH!!!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Zoe and ULLAH!!!


 after all the help i have shared with you ! 
for shame on you srhdufe ! lol

i personally blame it all on you srhdufe !


----------



## doobles (Sep 2, 2008)

Say the hamster was depressed and needed the space lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> after all the help i have shared with you !
> for shame on you srhdufe ! lol
> 
> i personally blame it all on you srhdufe !


:lol::lol: :blushing:
I think were all as bad as each other


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

o0o0o0o one of us has finally admitted it lol. the one that in my opinion is the worst out of us all lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:blush2:
It was tdm that started my addiction... Honestly :blushing:

My brood is growing though... I'm getting a wabbit on sunday... Maybe a second on monday and maybe two more next week :blush2:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

bloody hell, how u getting so many so quickly ???
i did have 5 rabbits at one point lol my last one died recently at the age of 9  
i had, had him from a little bunny.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Well a lady asked me to house her mini lop, Biscuit and i agreed...
Then a guy has asked me to give his bun a home too (not sure for deff if i will get him though as he thinks he has fly strike and i do not want to infect the other bun by bringing him here)
Then there are two in Wigan needing homes which Pampered pets (on here) is re-homing for someone and all being well i will give them a home 

I did say i was going to start a rescue/sanctuary one day....
This'll give me plenty of practise


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

awwwwhhhh well good luck with the resuce/sanctury.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> awwwwhhhh well good luck with the resuce/sanctury.


Thanks 
I wont be getting biscuit now though as she has decided he's going elsewhere


----------

